# trip springs on a myer plow



## Chevytruck85 (Nov 22, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone knew how to get the trip springs back onto the plow I had to cut the eye bolt when i took it off so i got new ones the same length but when I hook the spring on the plow there is no way to get the bolt through the hole, or if I put the bolt in first you cant hook the bottom. thanks.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I think the only way to do this is to get longer bolts for it. Although I may be wrong, it just seems like the only way.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

this is just a taught but can you use a cable puller on the blade and a-frame to close the gap?


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Longer bolts.....someone probably cut the old ones shorter, after they were installed.*


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

The problem is that you can't get eyebolt to go up in straight, right? Kinda kicked this way *\* when you go to put it in. You have to *loosen* the other eyebolts up so the moldboard will roll ahead some or use a port-a-power to force the blade to "trip" some so that the bolt will go in straight. 
Lon


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

LON;358769 said:


> The problem is that you can't get eyebolt to go up in straight, right? Kinda kicked this way *\* when you go to put it in. You have to *loosen* the other eyebolts up so the moldboard will roll ahead some or use a port-a-power to force the blade to "trip" some so that the bolt will go in straight.
> Lon


yes i'm dumb  but what is a port-a-power and is their a site with a pic?


----------



## Plow_king (Nov 2, 2006)

This is the hard way, but this is how i did it.

You need to loosen all of the trip springs. Then remove the angle cylinders by the plow, Then remove the a-frame pivot bolt. Then the plow will pivot allowing you to install the bolts for the trip springs and then you can reinstall everything.

I was replace the a-frame as well, when i did this, so it was little easier for me, but all of those bolts were rusted to hell and i had to cut most of them off. 

Good luck.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

lowlife;358937 said:


> yes i'm dumb  but what is a port-a-power and is their a site with a pic?


Port-a-power is short for portable power. Basically it is a hand pump connected to a cylinder. Look here - http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/...ogle Adwords)&cm_ven=PPC&storeId=6970&Ntk=All


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

Plow_king;359027 said:


> This is the hard way, but this is how i did it.
> 
> You need to loosen all of the trip springs. Then remove the angle cylinders by the plow, Then remove the a-frame pivot bolt. Then the plow will pivot allowing you to install the bolts for the trip springs and then you can reinstall everything.
> 
> ...


To replace the eyebolt you only have to loosen the other eyebolts. The cylinders and a-frame connect to the sector which pins to the moldboard. Once the eyeblots are loosened up the moldboard will pivot forward enough to put the new bolt in. Remember that proper tension on the springs is to tighten the bolts until you can just see light through the coils.
Lon


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Keep the eye bolts sprayed with wd40 - pb Blaster etc. So they come off easily at 3AM when you break the next one. They are like headlights, once one goes the other follows a little while later. I would love to find a 1/2 drive deep-enough socket to do it quicker.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*old plow*

it sounds to me like the plow blade has gone past the blade stops if it will not freely trip your pivot pin are probably frozen.weld new stops on the blade and or replace the pins and stops to get the eye bolts to work correctly you should not have to do any thing out of the ordinary to just replace one spring! just loosen or cut the bolt,their should plenty of adjustment in the bolt to hook up and adjust the spring without losing you mind things wear out!:salute:


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*spring eye bolts*

I keep extra eye bolts and springs just in case. 
the nuts are 1 and 1/8 or 1 and 1/4 depending in the manufacturer.
Get a deep socket at Sears or from a truck jobber to fit. 
easiest way is to loosen the other spring, install new one and 
then tighten both up with a 1.2 drive ratchet.


----------



## alpine627 (Nov 10, 2008)

anyone know of a cheap supplier of the eye bolts. Just called the Meyer dealer and are 
24.00 a piece. Just having a hard time paying that much for a fastener.


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

Go to a farm supply....TSC or FS store.....cheaper there


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Go to napa. They are 3.99 S.A.M Aftermarket


----------



## rocknrollrednec (Oct 27, 2005)

alpine627;671698 said:


> anyone know of a cheap supplier of the eye bolts. Just called the Meyer dealer and are
> 24.00 a piece. Just having a hard time paying that much for a fastener.


I've used a few links of 3/8 chain, in a pinch. hook the spring onto the chain, and then bolt the chain to the moldboard where the eyebolt would normally go through. cheap, easy, and it's outlast most of our other eyebolts.


----------



## jwkv (Mar 5, 2007)

I made up a J hook with a loop on the other end that I slip over a crowbar. Hook one end of the spring onto the septor then I used the tool to hook the other end. I placed the crowbar on the top of the blade and with a little pull and in she went. I made it out of 1/4 inch diameter rod. It is a little light duty so I had to weld the looped end. Works like a charm.


----------



## topspd7 (Feb 27, 2009)

I bought new eyebolts from millsupply online it was pretty fast, they are very long and I didnt have any trouble installing them. Here is the link I found that the parts are a lot cheaper here http://www.rustrepair.com/app2/onlinecat.htm?r=ms&p=sn


----------



## streetscrapin16 (Feb 9, 2010)

I just paid $3.19 for them.


----------

